# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  Φωτισμός κήπου

## thomasgree

Εχω να τροφοδοτησω 12 φωτα σε 3 ομαδες με ταση 42 βολτ και καθε λαμπα 60 w
Τα φωτα εχουν αποσταση μεταξυ τους περιπου 5 μετρα.
Ο πινακας θα βρισκεται στο κεντρο του χωρου που θα φωτισω. Η 1η λαμπα βρισκεται 25 μετρα απο το Μετασχηματιστη και η τελευταια περιπου 40 μετρα.
Εχω συνολικα 720w και θα επιλεξω μετασχηματιστη 1KVA. Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι η πτωση τασης στις λαμπες που βρισκονται στα 40 (-) μετρα. Χρειαζεται να κανω παραγγελια για μετασχηματιστη πανω απο 42 βολτ ταση?
Η διατομη των γραμμων των ομαδων μου βγαινει 6αρι πως το βλεπετε?

----------


## vasilllis

Τι πτωση τασεως εχεις στην τελευταια λαμπα?
Προταση για led εκανες?

----------


## nestoras

Εισαι οριακά αν πας με 2.5 καρέ μέχρι την πρώτη λάμπα και μετα φύγεις με 1μισάρι σε κάθε λάμπα ανεξάρτητα (αστέρα με κέντρο την πρώτη λάμπα).

Θα πρέπει να βάλεις και κυτίο διακλάδωσης και να δεις αν θα σου βγει φθηνότερα.

Οπως και να'χει, δες για λάμπες led όμως.  :Smile:

----------


## mikemtb

Η κατανάλωση καθε ομάδας είναι περίπου 5μιση αμπέρ. Άρα με 6αρι καλώδιο στα 25 μέτρα θα έχεις στην πρώτη από τις 4 λάμπες πτώση τασης 0.83 volt. Αμελητέα δηλαδή. Αντε να είναι αλλά τόσα μέχρι τη τελευταία λάμπα

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## nestoras

> Η κατανάλωση καθε ομάδας είναι περίπου 5μιση αμπέρ. Άρα με 6αρι καλώδιο στα 25 μέτρα θα έχεις στην πρώτη από τις 4 λάμπες πτώση τασης 0.83 volt. Αμελητέα δηλαδή. Αντε να είναι αλλά τόσα μέχρι τη τελευταία λάμπα
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk



Σκοπός είναι να μη βάλει 6άρι καλώδιο το οποίο είναι ακριβό και δυσκολοδούλευτο για φωτιστικά.  :Smile:

----------


## mikemtb

Με 2μισαρι η πρωτη λάμπα θα δουλεύει με 2 volt πτώση τασης άρα στα 54 watt. Αν ο Μετασχηματιστης που θα πάρει έτοιμο είναι 220/42, τότε σίγουρα θα τσιμπάει λίγο παραπάνω στην έξοδο με 230 
Διαφορετικά μπορεί να παραγγείλει έναν στα 45 αντί 42. Δεν θα έχει θέμα με ασφάλεια. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## chipakos-original

> Εχω να τροφοδοτησω 12 φωτα σε 3 ομαδες με ταση 42 βολτ και καθε λαμπα 60 w
> Τα φωτα εχουν αποσταση μεταξυ τους περιπου 5 μετρα.
> Ο πινακας θα βρισκεται στο κεντρο του χωρου που θα φωτισω. Η 1η λαμπα βρισκεται 25 μετρα απο το Μετασχηματιστη και η τελευταια περιπου 40 μετρα.
> Εχω συνολικα 720w και θα επιλεξω μετασχηματιστη 1KVA. Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι η πτωση τασης στις λαμπες που βρισκονται στα 40 (-) μετρα. Χρειαζεται να κανω παραγγελια για μετασχηματιστη πανω απο 42 βολτ ταση?
> Η διατομη των γραμμων των ομαδων μου βγαινει 6αρι πως το βλεπετε?



Εγώ θα πήγαινα το 6άρι σε κουτί διακλάδωσης και από εκεί 1.5ρι σε κάθε λάμπα ξεχωριστά, σε καμία περίπτωση στην ίδια γραμμή πολλές λάμπες διότι η πτώση της μία λάμπας επηρεάζει τις άλλες, πρέπει να σκεφτόμαστε και το μέλλον.Επίσης στον μετασχηματιστή θα έβγαζα 1 ή 2 λήψεις στο δευτερεύον του έτσι ώστε να διορθώσω την τάση αν απαιτηθεί . Γενικά πάντα αυτό έκανα σε τέτοιες εγκαταστάσεις. Ομως έχω μία ένσταση, σήμερα που τα Led είναι τόσο διαδεδομένα και υπάρχουν ένα σωρό λύσεις φωτισμού γιατί προτίμησες μέθοδο παλιά???και κοστοβόρα???

----------


## thomasgree

Ηδη ο πελατης ειχε παρει τα υλικα ετσι κληθηκα να τα περασω. Μονο φωτιστικα και λαμπες εχει παρει.
Τωρα το ρευμα της καθε μιας απο τις 3 γραμμες θα ειναι 240/42=9Α
Με μια πτωση τασης 3% η διατομη μου βγαινει 5.3 καρε Αρα πρεπει να παω σε 6αρια διπολικα 2χ6 στην εξοδο του μετ/στη με ασφαλεια 25Α  και 1.5αρια σε καθε υπογραμμη ομαδων φωτων.
Καθε γραμμη να ασφαλιζεται με 10Α ασφαλεια. Με τον 1000αρη να εχει στην εισοδο 16Α.  Στην εφαρμογη ομως θα εχω θεματακι τι λετε?

----------


## mikemtb

> το ρευμα της καθε μιας απο τις 3 γραμμες θα ειναι 240/42=9Α



:CONFUSED:  


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## vasilllis

Μαλλον εχεις υπολογισει λαθος τα Α(240/42) γιατι βλεπω οτι σου κανει και το 4mm.Δεν γνωριζουμε τα φωτιστικα παντως 6mm σε ντουι μονο με ηλεκτροκολληση μπορεις να βαλεις.Θα χρειαστει κουτι διακλαδωσης(ή αν υπαρχει χωρος διακλαδωση στο φωτιστικο.1kva μετασχηματιστης αντεχει λιγοτερα απο 25Α οποτε επιλεγεις 20Α(κατα προτιμηση 2*20).


Υ.Γ Το οτι εχει αγορασει ο πελατης τα υλικα δεν μου λεει κατι.Αν ειναι να δωσει 150€ για καλωδια να δωσει 130€ για καλωδια και λαμπες led(και να κανει και οικονομια ρευματος) να μην καιει 1kwh καθε ωρα που τις αναβει.

----------

thomasgree (17-04-19)

----------


## thomasgree

> Μαλλον εχεις υπολογισει λαθος τα Α(240/42) γιατι βλεπω οτι σου κανει και το 4mm.Δεν γνωριζουμε τα φωτιστικα παντως 6mm σε ντουι μονο με ηλεκτροκολληση μπορεις να βαλεις.Θα χρειαστει κουτι διακλαδωσης(ή αν υπαρχει χωρος διακλαδωση στο φωτιστικο.1kva μετασχηματιστης αντεχει λιγοτερα απο 25Α οποτε επιλεγεις 20Α(κατα προτιμηση 2*20).
> 
> 
> Υ.Γ Το οτι εχει αγορασει ο πελατης τα υλικα δεν μου λεει κατι.Αν ειναι να δωσει 150€ για καλωδια να δωσει 130€ για καλωδια και λαμπες led(και να κανει και οικονομια ρευματος) να μην καιει 1kwh καθε ωρα που τις αναβει.



Σωστα εχω 3 κλαδους των 5.7Α εκαστος επι 3    17Α και κατι οποτε το 4αρι με 20αρα μου κανει. 
Για τα φωτα δεν ηθελε led τον ενδιαφερει η αισθητικη και οχι η οικονομια.

Δεν θα εκανα φυσικα διακλαδωση απευθειας αλλα σε κουτι στεγανο! Οπως θα γινει και τωρα

----------

